# Win 10 error 'KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED'



## mobythevillan (Feb 16, 2009)

I just wanted to share a bit of a problem I've had with MS's generous free upgrade to Win 10 on my Medion laptop. A few weeks ago I received notification that my upgrade was ready for download and the procedure was started but in order to ensure I had important stuff backed up, I clicked its 'postpone' button to a day later and clicked proceed. Instead, the download seemed to start immediately but I assumed it was part of the postpone procedure. No, Win 10 was installing immediately. No problem, I thought. YES, big problem! The install stopped with the above error and went into a loop of starting, error, re-starting. Not being a proper techie, the only thing I could think of doing was switching off and performing a recovery, which I did but Win 7 re-installed after having presumably formatting the drive, as I found I had lost everything when the laptop eventually re-started. Even using recovery software (Recuva/Piriform) was unsuccessful. Everything has gone.

I wonder if anyone has had similar problems? Is it worth attempting another 'upgrade'? And yes, a backup has been made, not that there's anything of note that needs saving now 

Thanks for 'listening', 

Simon....


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Update your Windows 7. And when you get the Get Windows 10 icon in the system tray. Do this to Check to identify problems that may stop you from upgrading:

http://www.intowindows.com/download-windows-10-upgrade-advisor/


----------

